# dinner



## ben (Aug 12, 2006)

what's going to be on your plate tonight?

me....

-flat bread seasoned w/ olive oil & butter, rosemary, garlic and parm

-grilled rib eye (nice 2" piece of meat which i will cook to med-rare)

-smashed potatoes with gorgonzola cheese

-grilled portabella mushroom and zuchini drizzled with olive oil and balsamic vinager

-corn on the cob


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

peanutbutter on toast.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2006)

Chicken Fettucini


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 12, 2006)

Ginger lamb chop, lemon rice with cashew nuts, bhindi naintara (okra stir fried with onions and tomatoes in a piquant sauce) and a chilli and garlic naan bread.  Authentically Indian and very tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will of course never be thin


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 12, 2006)

Whole wheat penne pasta with my homemade tomato sauce, and some Kalamata olives thrown in for extra texture and flavor.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 12, 2006)

Veggie burger, mashed potatoes and steamed veggies!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_peanutbutter on toast._

 

Mine will probably be around this type of cusine as well..


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 12, 2006)

beef stroganoff (egg noodles with a mushroom gravy and steak tips) 

salad with house italian dressing 

and i'll be drinking milk!


and for dessert i'll be having mango sorbet


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 12, 2006)

Reheated quesadillas.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_Mine will probably be around this type of cusine as well.._

 
Five Star cuisine at it's best.


----------



## Willa (Aug 12, 2006)

We had a little family reunion at my parent's house

Ate corn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with hot dogs

I made caramelized carrots and brussel sprouts with bacon and thyme.
I also made a tomato & mango salad, délicieux!

Everybody was happy.
I'm a little decieved... 4 cousins didnt come


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 13, 2006)

Ate a lot of candy, pop, soy ice cream, chips and popcorn today. I'm going to have some fried tofu with steamed veggies right now.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Vietamense banh mi o (bread)

Including cucumbers, jalapeños, carrots, the red meat, pork meat, and parsley in it. Oh yeah! My mama home cook Vietnamese chao (it’s like curry like I think) Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. ya making me hungry


----------



## Tyester (Aug 13, 2006)

Chocolate covered/glazed donuts, Ben N Jerrys ice cream, chocolate AND vanilla cake, Twix, Kitkats, M&Ms, Snickers, cherry sours, supreme pizza w/ lots of ranch, 1/2lb cheddar cheeseburger, french fries, onion rings fried chicken, cherry coke, more ice cream, and then it's time to get sauced with Irish creme and vodka tonics.

As you can tell I like my deserts first. 

And in reality, I'll be having BBQ chicken w/no sauce or salt, 1.3 cups of green beens, 1oz almonds, 1oz cashews, and 1liter of purified/reverse-osmosis water.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't eat dinner.


----------



## ben (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_Vietamense banh mi o (bread)

Including cucumbers, jalapeños, carrots, the red meat, pork meat, and parsley in it. Oh yeah! My mama home cook Vietnamese chao (it’s like curry like I think) Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. ya making me hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
delish! i love vietnamese food!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

fish rice and salad  mmmm


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 13, 2006)

Veggie Ground Round Italian mixed with broccoli, spinach, beans, carrots and couscous. Also having a big salad topped with old cheese.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

I had pasta topped with onions/fire roasted peppers sauteed in olive oil.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_delish! i love vietnamese food!_

 
I love Vietnamese food too


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 16, 2006)

I hate you all!!!! I had my wisedom teeth removed yesterday and I can't really open my jaw. You'd be suprized how fast Jello looses it's appeal.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 16, 2006)

Steamed asparagus with jacket potatoes followed by fresh nectarines.  Veggie today


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_I hate you all!!!! I had my wisedom teeth removed yesterday and I can't really open my jaw. You'd be suprized how fast Jello looses it's appeal._

 
Oh, boo. That sucks! Mine just started coming in.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 16, 2006)

right now i'm eatin organic popcorn from target, just had two leftover, cold slices of pizza, but that's just lunch
in about two hours, i'm gonna eat a small bowl of pasta with homeade bolognese sauce topped with cheese...whoo, yeah for skipping lunch then grubbing!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_I hate you all!!!! I had my wisedom teeth removed yesterday and I can't really open my jaw. You'd be suprized how fast Jello looses it's appeal._

 
woohoo I never grew any wisdom teeth..
My dentist said its rare, and that Im pretty lucky.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_woohoo I never grew any wisdom teeth..
My dentist said its rare, and that Im pretty lucky._

 
Evolution at work!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_woohoo I never grew any wisdom teeth..
My dentist said its rare, and that Im pretty lucky._

 
And count your lucky stars everynight... because when you can't open your mouth for 3 days, you can go mad from not being able to yell at people or chew decent food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I never really had alot of pain with it, I just couldn't move my face.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 17, 2006)

Lol, the pain doesn't really bug me I just hate not being able to eat anything that doesn't resemble baby food. And I just talked to someone today who had three of her wisedom teeth removed... The fourth one never showed up. Who knew? 

Apparently I will be having either pizza or chicken and fries tonight... Here's to hoping I can chew!


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm having pasta with butter...boring blah...I wish I could go out to dinner!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 17, 2006)

ive had Chicken Burger and Chips and later on i had Marmite Sandwich, mmm marmite  lolll


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 17, 2006)

Tonight I had an egg salad sandwich on toasted wheat bread, plus a pickle on the side!  I love me some pickles!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 2, 2006)

Meen varuval (spicy pan-fried mackerel steaks, Madras-style) with Aloo gobi (potato with cauliflower). Another Indian feast


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 3, 2006)

Bhuna Gosht - mutton on the bone fried in its own juices.  This particular interpretation of the classic dish isn't for the faint hearted! It's very spicy and takes quite a bit of work to get the meat off the bone.  You also have to be on the lookout for whole cardamom pods, cloves, peppercorns and pieces of cinnamon bark as biting into one of these unexpectedly can be quite a surprise!  Very tasty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I _know_ it's another Indian meal.  Well, tomorrow night I'm having Thai and I might even have some English food on Tuesday night for a change


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 3, 2006)

ive had like stuff from the buffet table like mini sausage rolls, cocktail sausages etc... and a marmite sandwich.

can you tell i love Marmite? haha,


----------



## Tyester (Sep 3, 2006)

I just ate some cheesecake and now I'm having some Chunky Monkey B&J ice cream.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

When I get home from work I am going to have bow tie pasta (because bow ties are classy) with Emeril's Kicked Up Tomato sauce.  MMMMMMMM spicy!


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 3, 2006)

Tonight... I had a spinach and arugula salad w/ olive oil and red wine vinegar for dressing, and I sprinkled some oregano, salt and pepper on top, mixed it all up w/ some boiled chicken breast.  Yummy.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im gonna have Chicken Korma on rice tonight mmm and my mom's gonna have Chicken Korma on Black Rice


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Nov 13, 2006)

chicken noodle soup,i'm sick and its all my body can handle right now


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 14, 2006)

posted twice....


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 14, 2006)

Grilled chicken salad and a bowl of steamed vegetables...followed by 4 malboro lights and a nice big shot of vodka.


----------



## ben (Nov 14, 2006)

i had an awesome spicy cheese/beer fondue with corn chips and french onion soup : o )~


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 14, 2006)

french toast & hashbrowns!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_chicken noodle soup,i'm sick and its all my body can handle right now_

 
Me too, I had the same thing. I have a cold.


----------

